# Grids on Garageband - Can’t find



## stevepappas452 (Feb 5, 2020)

Hey all, I have an issue going on with my Garageband app. I am a new user, & opening up the app, I am not able to find the grid or timeline with my tracks. Anyone knows the solution?


----------



## Enswearry (Feb 3, 2020)

Try these troubleshooting steps:

- Shutdown/restart the computer
- Uninstall and reinstall GarageBand app 
- Try with a new User profile 

I can’t say for sure if this will work, as I am working with a windows machine as of now, and there no support to run Garageband on windows. Do you know any way around it?


----------



## stevepappas452 (Feb 5, 2020)

Enswearry said:


> Try these troubleshooting steps:
> 
> - Shutdown/restart the computer
> - Uninstall and reinstall GarageBand app
> ...


Thanks @Enswearry, I just reinstalled the garageband and now everything is solved. For windows, WHy don't you use Vmware/Virtual box app? They can easily run garageband app on your windows pc. Checkout this article for more detailed guide. Cheers!


----------



## adjessica (Mar 18, 2020)

Restart Your PC. It will solve your problem


----------



## jefjam7812 (Jun 30, 2020)

Try FL Studio, It is much better then garageband and also available for windows and MacOS both


----------



## davis1296q (Jul 4, 2020)

*Reply*



stevepappas452 said:


> Hey all, I have an issue going on with my Garageband app. I am a new user, & opening up the app, I am not able to find the grid or timeline with my tracks. Anyone knows the solution?


Try Audacity. Personally, I am using the Same.


----------



## stevepappas452 (Feb 5, 2020)

Thanks for your suggestions guys. The problem is due to different resolutions for which garageband is set to run. 

Actually, I am thinking to expand my music production setup and get a dual monitor setup for better productivity. Thinking to go with Samsung C27F398 monitor. My budget is around 200$, what you guys think? is it good one for DAW?


----------

